# Buccastem tablets 3mg



## sharlenem (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,

I wonder if you can help, I have been prescribed buccastem 3 mg tablets for bad MS. When reading the leaflet that is provided it advises not to take if pregnant. Can you please confirm if these are safe to take.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Sory to hear about the MS    Hope it improves for you soon.

These tablets are fine to take in pregnancy  They are commonly used as a first line treatment against MS and many women have taken them with no problems at all. 

They aren't licensed and because no medicines are ever tested in pregnancy then most leaflets will advise to avoid/not take and discuss with Doctor first. This doesn't mean to say that the medicine is unsafe just means that any risks/benefits of taking them need to be discussed with GP. Generally speaking if GP knows you are pregnant then they will only prescribe things which are felt to be safe, so you can be assured it is okay to take.

Best wishes and hope you feel better soon   
Maz x


----------



## sharlenem (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Maz

Hopefully it will pass soon.


----------

